# Need Crew for Chicago NOOD



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

We still have two openings on our J/24 crew for Friday, if you are interested please contact me ASAP. [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi
I have one female wanting to be rail meat this friday,
available at 7:15 am..... weight 135lbs.
No experience...

Kim
512.473.0588


----------



## sschrist (Jul 15, 2006)

*Need an Extra?*

I would love to fill in if you are still looking for an extra body. Sarah


----------

